# Had an accident need a mechanic recommendation



## lmathies (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi, I live near Hammond, LA (about 40 miles east of Baton Rouge). My wife got run off the side of the road and glanced a bridge rail ( both sides of the front of the car ) with our 2001 Jetta TDI. The car will move if driven but makes a terrible noise. Everything looks intact underneath but the front wheels look like they may be bent on the drive shaft. Can anyone suggest a reliable mechanic who can look at it and tell me if the frame is messed up or if I might be able to replace the fender and some other parts and get it back to a useable state?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexNGAvw (Jul 6, 2013)

I Don't know about a mechanic in that area, but the problem should be easily diagnosed with a good inspection. If she hit something solid with the wheel, the lower control arm may have bent resulting in an axle misalignment noise. If so, definitely replace the cv axle also as it has been put under a lot of stress. The lower control arm is not expensive, nor is the axle. If it is how i think it is, those parts are maybe $200 to $250


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Typically you'll need steering knuckles (often sold without the bearings and hubs, so you'll need to get those or buy new bearings and swap the old hubs), struts, strut bearings and mounts (inspect the strut stops they are aluminum and fail without accidents), control arms, tie-rods (inner and outer), axle shafts, k-frame, and various bolts since many are single use (coated bolts are green or silver in color).

There could be damage to your plastic fender liners, plastic radiator core support, fan shroud and fans, a/c condenser, bumper foam, bumper skin, spoiler, belly pan, fenders and hood, hood latch.

These are the items I typically, plus anything on the engine if hit hard enough.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

OP what happened? Where did you go? In for updates?


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*A helping hand from a local*

hey I'm in New Orleans. If you figure out what you need I can check Pullapart and let you know what they have.


----------

